# Mermaid Makeup?!



## ashattack (Aug 4, 2017)

So Cool! Makeup Artist, Angelica Torres, gives the perfect tutorial on how to get a mermaid inspired makeup look with various products including Effiore Clear Floral Jelly Lipstick.
Instagram


----------



## HAlex (Aug 23, 2017)

OMG! I adore that girl! she is so cute and her tutorials r always so beautiful!


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 1, 2017)

Omg... She is so beautiful. But i don't think that is mermaid makeup. If she did it with complete costume it would be much more better.


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (Mar 10, 2018)

How fun! I'm trying to think of when I could wear this look - it seems a little much for carpool ;-)


----------



## Klarisse66 (Apr 20, 2018)

Wow, shes so beautiful I wish I could wear mermaid look someday.


----------



## makababy (Sep 8, 2018)

So pretty!


----------

